# what do we really think?



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok I will start what I think and you post whatever you think of what you want to think, when you are thinking about whatever your thinking, what do you think?

Ok so I liked the idea about the MudHog and it has it's advantages but I did not like the price, so here is what happend I went and bought a bigger can and the mud lasted longer than a normal 5ver pail, so I got to the conclusion







the more mud in a pail the longer it lasts with out having to remix the only think I never got to YET was a lid with a that slid down the pail


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think you are on something Joe:wacko:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

what do I really think....

the other guy on the job with me doesn't know what radio etiquette is. First guy on the job has radio rights. Don't blast a secondary station! I'm ready to piss in his CD slot.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I think you are on something Joe:wacko:


 Your killing me mudshark .... I may have a relapes... joe is a mexican...been my guess from the start....


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

McDusty said:


> what do I really think....
> 
> the other guy on the job with me doesn't know what radio etiquette is. First guy on the job has radio rights. Don't blast a secondary station! I'm ready to piss in his CD slot.


 
Yes Yes Yes! I really hate that! Fkng kitchen fitters are the worst too, charging in at 9am and blasting out their rock music on a big massive DeWalt. B*stards.:furious: My £8 radio from Tesco, with its 2x AA batteries is never going to compete with that


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I think why is it so hard to find an employee even close to me. They either don't care or are too stupid to know any better. And don't get me started on being slow, or not showing up to work. Or always bitching about being broke but taking off every chance they can get by with it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Yes Yes Yes! I really hate that! Fkng kitchen fitters are the worst too, charging in at 9am and blasting out their rock music on a big massive DeWalt. B*stards.:furious: My £8 radio from Tesco, with its 2x AA batteries is never going to compete with that


 You need a bigger boom E.K. ...Drywallers rock!!!! let em know It!! LOL!!! CHEERS!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I think you are on something Joe:wacko:


I think Mudshark is trying to sell last years crop on DWT:whistling2:

Hint, Hint right Mudshark


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I think why is it so hard to find an employee even close to me. They either don't care or are too stupid to know any better. And don't get me started on being slow, or not showing up to work. Or always bitching about being broke but taking off every chance they can get by with it.


 Where did this come from CD ? Did I miss something??? I SO!!!! Know where your coming from ...G/cs tell me ..you need some help ...you need some help !! I say ...No I don't! If you have a problem with me working alone .....get someone else.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think Mudshark is trying to sell last years crop on DWT:whistling2:
> 
> Hint, Hint right Mudshark


 I CAN SMELL THAT...it looks so pretty!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buck - I'll cut you in for 40% - you just have to get it down to Florida. Don't a lot of those Ontario people head down there about this time of year?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> 2buck - I'll cut you in for 40% - you just have to get it down to Florida. Don't a lot of those Ontario people head down there about this time of year?


I'm not traveling down that road again:whistling2:

having a Green thumb can get you into a lot of trouble :furious:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I like cookies.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I like cookies.:yes:


Surprise ,surprise :whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm not traveling down that road *again*:whistling2:
> 
> having a Green thumb can get you into a lot of trouble :furious:


Oh you went down the road to Florida before?? or are you referring to something else??  Oh and Slim likes cookies I hear.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Your killing me mudshark .... I may have a relapes... joe is a mexican...been my guess from the start....












oh moore you crack me up

I laugh at work with some of the Sh%t that goes on here


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

moore said:


> Where did this come from CD ? Did I miss something??? I SO!!!! Know where your coming from ...G/cs tell me ..you need some help ...you need some help !! I say ...No I don't! If you have a problem with me working alone .....get someone else.:yes:


:thumbup: i agree 100% .....i'm a 1 man band also.....may take me a little longer but when im done they dont see me untill the next project !! then they understand why i work alone and the question never comes up again......NO CALL BACKS !!!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> I think you are on something Joe:wacko:


 Something is a miss there Think he needs rehab!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> oh moore you crack me up
> 
> I laugh at work with some of the Sh%t that goes on here


 And ta think.. I felt bad all day for calling you a Mexican . 
Great sence of humor joe!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> And ta think.. I felt bad all day for calling you a Mexican .
> Great sence of humor joe!!:thumbsup:


 Dern,,,ya mean Joe's not really a mexican?????

I gotta stop drinking!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> And ta think.. I felt bad all day for calling you a Mexican .
> Great sence of humor joe!!:thumbsup:


ya know I was gutting myself and then I thought of all rhe hot latina women, wow some of those chicks are hot


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ya know I was gutting myself and then I thought of all rhe hot latina women, wow some of those chicks are hot


 My brother-in-law told me that we need to go to Mexico to pick up chicks,,,I told him he was crazy,,,he said,,,, well since ALL the young mexican guys are up here doing drywall, there must be a boatload of young girls in mexico looking for a date!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> And ta think.. I felt bad all day for calling you a Mexican .
> Great sence of humor joe!!:thumbsup:


Joe's a Mexican, that's funny









It's worse than that,,,,,,I think he's French Canadian


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> My brother-in-law told me that we need to go to Mexico to pick up chicks,,,I told him he was crazy,,,he said,,,, well since ALL the young mexican guys are up here doing drywall, there must be a boatload of young girls in mexico looking for a date!!


I had some friends go down there and try to pick up chicks, they came home empty handed, alot of those women you have to be sincere


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Once you learn to fake sincerity you have it all covered.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I had some friends go down there and try to pick up chicks, they came home empty handed, alot of those women you have to be sincere


 :zorro: Or Catholic


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

feature=player_detailpage&v=6cbX4DUACYU[/IMG]


2buckcanuck said:


> Joe's a Mexican, that's funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6cbX4DUACYU


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I had some friends go down there and try to pick up chicks, they came home empty handed, alot of those women you have to be sincere


 Yeah, or have 2 bucks,,,,,, ya know,,, maybe thats where 2buck got his name!!!!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah, or have 2 bucks,,,,,, ya know,,, maybe thats where 2buck got his name!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

To tell the truth ...My grandfather was from East Texas,,and my dad Is a bit dark skinned ..:whistling2: IT'S been the family joke for years ..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> To tell the truth ...My grandfather was from East Texas,,and my dad Is a bit dark skinned ..:whistling2: IT'S been the family joke for years ..


It shows on your avatar


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Peeing in hot mud makes it go off faster....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Zendik said:


> Peeing in hot mud makes it go off faster....


Sure hope you weren't one of those drywallers that held nails or screws in your mouth, you don't want to know what us tapers did to them:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sure hope you weren't one of those drywallers that held nails or screws in your mouth, you don't want to know what us tapers did to them:whistling2:


comon now 2buck just give him a firm pat on the back,


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Zendik said:


> Peeing in hot mud makes it go off faster....


 Especially if youre on meth


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> I think why is it so hard to find an employee even close to me. They either don't care or are too stupid to know any better. And don't get me started on being slow, or not showing up to work. Or always bitching about being broke but taking off every chance they can get by with it.


Yeahi have 4 guys on paroll working for me. Any chance they can get to take off they will, there iether lazy, or complair too much. BUT if they don't think they will get a 40 hour week they threaten to leave. However they have been with me for a long time so that threat never works. Its so frustrating but a nesesary evil here cause no GC want to see one or even 2 tapers on a house. Were given 8 days to drywall and tape a house. :furious::furious


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sure hope you weren't one of those drywallers that held nails or screws in your mouth, you don't want to know what us tapers did to them:whistling2:


Oooopppssss...!

It was in New Orleans working for this little finishing outfit that I was exposed to the pee in the hot mud thing.

Not my cup of tea, dirty water works fine but pee?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Zendik said:


> Oooopppssss...!
> 
> It was in New Orleans working for this little finishing outfit that I was exposed to the pee in the hot mud thing.
> 
> Not my cup of tea, dirty water works fine but pee?


Sounds like Zen is f'n with us again


----------

